# My old white Lupo Sport :(. Slammed & Split content :).



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi guys :wave:

Bit of a random one this saw my old loop up for sale recently and was just having a flick through some of the pics. Thought some of you might like to have a look as I never really posted any pictures of it. A fair few different sets of wheels in the pictures as well :lol: The Clio sport is my mates old car just to add.

On the Steffan BCW's here 14x8 front 14x9 rear.


















Splatted G60's 15x6


















Schmidt Th-lines 14x7 & 14x7.5 Had these custom built to sit perfectly flush . 3 Piece splits, fully polished. cost me an arm and a leg at the time :lol:










After a repolish and slight refurb this. Probably some of my first detailing products there back about 3 years ago.



















And on the car,









































































A reflection that I'm clothed in :lol:























































Banded steels 14x7 and 14x8





































Another set of banded steels I had made 14x7 & 14x7.5


IMG_0869 by lupostef, on Flickr

And the current car that I'm sure your all sick of seeing :lol: Slightly differ car all together :lol:


IMG_0897 by lupostef, on Flickr

Got about a million more pictures but that'll do for now :lol:

Any more just ask, thought it might interest some one into their dubs :thumb: Do miss the little thing but my spine doesn't :lol: and nor do the local police :lol:

Stef :wave:


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Nice cool cars, all too small for me though


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

looked good on the schmidts and g60's


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Looked mean and moody on the BCW's Stef! 

Alan W


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Nice Schmidts stef  ive got a set kicking about somewhere but nothing for them to go on


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

I would like to see Moore vauxhall corsa pics


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

very nice.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Alan W said:


> Looked mean and moody on the BCW's Stef!
> 
> Alan W


I agree mate, favourite set of wheels I had on the car suited it so well looked like a to kart! Ill try dig up some better pictures of it on them.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

sm81 said:


> I would like to see Moore vauxhall corsa pics


Look trough my started threads mate there's loads :lol: or Flickr.


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

What did you do to the front of the Polo? Looks so different


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Stevesuds said:


> What did you do to the front of the Polo? Looks so different


That's probably because its not a polo mate :lol:


----------



## glenn st (Apr 27, 2012)

Keep the pics coming buddy ;-)


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Liking the VXR tho .


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

glenn st said:


> Keep the pics coming buddy ;-)


:lol: ill get some more later.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

cbred said:


> Liking the VXR tho .


Cheers pal.


----------



## Grande_GTi (Nov 11, 2011)

Good meeting you yesterday 

Motor looked nice rolling


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

Lupostef said:


> That's probably because its not a polo mate :lol:


Damn it! Lupo. Soz:lol:


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Where is it for sale mate? I really fancy a Lupo at the moment. Been toying with swapping with a lad on edition...

this one always looked spot on. And you kept your clothes on to clean it too :lol:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Grande_GTi said:


> Good meeting you yesterday
> 
> Motor looked nice rolling


Cheers mate, like wise :thumb:

Allways had a fetish for the mk5's looks good on the CH's.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Stevesuds said:


> Damn it! Lupo. Soz:lol:


:lol: no worries, it had the numberplate recess smoothed and the bonnet notch filled :thumb: Looks clean as anything on a loop.


----------



## AJ02 (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm with scratcher, has this gone back up for sale somewhere? Want this like a fat kid wants cake


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

scratcher said:


> Where is it for sale mate? I really fancy a Lupo at the moment. Been toying with swapping with a lad on edition...
> 
> this one always looked spot on. And you kept your clothes on to clean it too :lol:


It was for sale on Pistonheads mate, sold it to a young girl in Yorkshire somewhere. 
Think it was up for £1400 or something so hate to think whats happened to it . 
Just be carefull with a Sport if you go for one, they are nippy little things for what they are, infact they do suprise a hell of a lot of cars :lol: But they are very prone to gearbox's I had 3 :lol: Any whiny noises is a no go :lol:

Oh believe me you don't want to know what went on behing closed garage doors :lol:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

AJ02 said:


> I'm with scratcher, has this gone back up for sale somewhere? Want this like a fat kid wants cake


See above mate .


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Cheers dude. I'll have a look on there after work. 
I'm used to nippy little cars with my Renault 5  it's just the MPG of the Bora that I'll miss.


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Prefer the Corsa mate


----------



## AJ02 (Nov 7, 2010)

Just tried to have a look on pistonheads but no joy unless I skimmed right past it. Could have already gone, don't by any chance have a link do you? Just curious to see what nick its in for £1.4k


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

That's lush, I'll be buying one of these for a project when the Audi project is done.


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Nice little white car .


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

scratcher said:


> Cheers dude. I'll have a look on there after work.
> I'm used to nippy little cars with my Renault 5  it's just the MPG of the Bora that I'll miss.


It's not Renny 5 turbo quick but it's certainly nippy, someone in town had a Saxo vts it used to outrun!.

They're not to bad on fuel. If you want consumption then go for the TDI if you can find one the 1.4tdi not the 1.9. They're expensive to buy but have the same kit as the sport and can be mapped from standard to the same power as the GTi :doublesho


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

B0DSKI said:


> Prefer the Corsa mate


Cheers mate . Completely different all together although I do prefer the VXR I miss the loop and the double looks it used to get .


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

AJ02 said:


> Just tried to have a look on pistonheads but no joy unless I skimmed right past it. Could have already gone, don't by any chance have a link do you? Just curious to see what nick its in for £1.4k


I can't find it either pal. May have been over a month ago mate an it's been removed.

To be honest as much as I hate to say it at the price I would think its been destroyed as I sold it for a lot more only 6 months ago :lol:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

JMDetailing said:


> That's lush, I'll be buying one of these for a project when the Audi project is done.


Good stuff mate. Be good to see happy to help out as with Scratcher to find you one .


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> Good stuff mate. Be good to see happy to help out as with Scratcher to find you one .


Cool! Seen a Dirty Diesel for a project...watch this space...may be a long space though


----------

